# Expensive breakfast in Killarney hotel



## baldyman27 (5 Jul 2009)

I stayed in a well-known Killarney hotel last night. We were at a wedding and returned to the hotel at about 4.30 a.m. While we were having a nightcap, a member of staff approached us un-bidden to ask if we wanted breakfast in the morning. We asked if it was included in our room rate, which he told us it was, without checking our booking. I asked for it to be brought to our room.

The 2 breakfasts were duly brought to us this morning. Each consisted of 2 sausages, 2 rashers, half a tomato, a fried egg, 2 slices of toast, orange juice and tea. Pretty standard fare, nothing special about it and certainly wouldn't fill you for the day.

When I went to settle my bill, I had been charged E40 for the breakfasts; E30 for the food and E10 for room service. I told the receptionist that we had been told that breakfast was included in the room rate, which she checked and said it wasn't. I had no real choice except to pay up.

Another of my comrades didn't have breakfast but when he was settling his bill, he was being charged E4.40 for a cup of tea which he didn't have. He pointed that out and it was removed from the bill.

So, just a warning really, this particular hotel is using dubious tactics to extract more money from its guests and wildly overcharging IMO. Be wary of it in any hotel. Rip-off Ireland is alive and kicking savagely.

I won't name the hotel unless the mods tell me I can, which hopefully they will.


----------



## mathepac (6 Jul 2009)

use somewhere like  to name it and give a rating


----------



## DeclanP (6 Jul 2009)

There should be no problem in naming the hotel but, invariably, there is an extra charge in getting breakfast delivered to your room and secondly when you booked the hotel you should have know if there as breakfast included or not. Sorry, but welcome to the real world!


----------



## baldyman27 (6 Jul 2009)

DeclanP said:


> There should be no problem in naming the hotel but, invariably, there is an extra charge in getting breakfast delivered to your room and secondly when you booked the hotel you should have know if there as breakfast included or not. Sorry, but welcome to the real world!


 
One of our group booked all the rooms. We were told by the guy who approached us that breakfast was included. I realise that there is a charge for room service, I don't have a problem with that, even if it was excessive. I do have a problem with paying E15 for an average breakfast having been told it was included.

Mathepac, didn't think of that, will do as you suggest. Also think I'll email the hotel and inform them that I'm doing it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Jul 2009)

and that you have posted your experience on this forum!


----------



## DeclanP (6 Jul 2009)

You really need to name and shame hotel. I go to Killarney on twice a yearly basis but have never come across such unscrupulous behaviour.


----------



## Cayne (6 Jul 2009)

Believe or believe it not 15 quid is the standard price for a brekkie in a hotel... You cant blame the hotel if you didnt know that the brekkie was not included.


----------



## baldyman27 (6 Jul 2009)

Cayne said:


> Believe or believe it not 15 quid is the standard price for a brekkie in a hotel... You cant blame the hotel if you didnt know that the brekkie was not included.


 
but



baldyman27 said:


> We asked if it was included in our room rate, which he told us it was, without checking our booking.


----------



## Silver2 (6 Jul 2009)

I would so complain..

The member of staff approached you at half 4..offering breakfast to be sent up & told u it was included..

When did staff every worry about breakfasts for its guests before?? Especially so late at night.

Reckon its an easy way to get a extra couple of quid out of people.

Whats the chances of the guests just paying the money..as am sure at that stage..people would be just too drunk to remember and maybe in some cases embrassed as the might not of remembered agreeing to it in the first place..

But to tell you it was included & then charge you..is a scandal...


----------



## Firehead (6 Jul 2009)

I'd love to know what hotel that was, we stayed in a hotel in Killarney at Easter (probably shouldn't name it), booked a two nights b&b and one evening meal break, brought my three year old nephew with us, on checking in the receptionist informed us that there would be a charge of 9 euro for the child's breakfast each morning! we explained that we hadn't been informed of that when we made the booking and in any case we had brought our own food (yogarts, fruit, etc) for his breakfast as he's a picky eater, she was insistent that we pay the 18 euro upfront (2 breakfasts) but I just said "if this is going to be an issue we're not staying here", she duly called the manager at my request and he said ok they wouldn't be charging for the child's (non-existant) breakfast. It really wasn't the cost but the fact that we hadn't been told about it when I'd made the booking, and in any case how was a three old child going to eat a breakfast to the value of 9 euro.


----------



## Tinker Bell (7 Jul 2009)

Last Tuesday I stayed at a well known 4* hotel in Galway City. On settling my bill, my husband had had three beers from the mini bar but also got charged for a Smirnoff Ice. Neither of us have ever drunk one of these yokes. On querying the bill, we were asked if we lifted it out of it's slot! Yes, I had - just to see it - and put it back. They have a spring mechanism that goes to the terminal and records. Apologies and refund was given. A few days later at a 4* in Limerick, I was charged for a packet of Jelly Beans (which my hubby had examined) and he same story. But how many people would be fully clued in to what they have guzzled in the room. Perhaps unscrupulous managers could use this as a way of keeping their stocks 'in order'.  In most of these places a standard 330ml  in the mini bar is about e7. That profit should be enough.


----------



## bond-007 (7 Jul 2009)

Hotels will chance anything. For that reason I will never book breakfast and always book a hotel that has a flat rate room price regardless of how many are in the room. 

If I want breakfast I will eat elsewhere normally for half the price.


----------



## Protocol (7 Jul 2009)

Tinker Bell said:


> Last Tuesday I stayed at a well known 4* hotel in Galway City. On settling my bill, my husband had had three beers from the mini bar but also got charged for a Smirnoff Ice. Neither of us have ever drunk one of these yokes. On querying the bill, we were asked if we lifted it out of it's slot! Yes, I had - just to see it - and put it back. They have a spring mechanism that goes to the terminal and records. Apologies and refund was given. A few days later at a 4* in Limerick, I was charged for a packet of Jelly Beans (which my hubby had examined) and he same story. But how many people would be fully clued in to what they have guzzled in the room. Perhaps unscrupulous managers could use this as a way of keeping their stocks 'in order'. In most of these places a standard 330ml in the mini bar is about e7. That profit should be enough.


 
I have heard of these types of fridges, but didn't expect that they are in Ireland.


----------



## Protocol (7 Jul 2009)

Why do people feel they can't name hotels, shops, etc.?  Why not?


----------



## demoivre (7 Jul 2009)

Protocol said:


> Why do people feel they can't name hotels, shops, etc.?  Why not?



+1 . If  peoples' experiences are honest I don't see what the problem is either. Over in the banking section there is regular criticism of specific banks , credit cards etc.


----------



## rowhite (7 Jul 2009)

That is scandalous,and people wonder why there is a decline in foreign visitors to Ireland, its just pure greed name and shame the hotel


----------



## DubShelley (7 Jul 2009)

I stayed in a hotel in Tullow, Co. Carlow for a wedding last year and they had one of these spring mechanism fridges too which I had never experienced before. When we checked in I had a look in the fridge and they had a little pack of 3 or 4 golf balls which I took out to have a look at...(I don't actually know why)  Upon checking out, they tried to charge us an extra €25 euro for the feckin things!! It actually took a bit of convincing for them to remove it from the bill!

Be careful of those fridges...altough they are few & far between in Ireland.


----------



## Tinker Bell (7 Jul 2009)

Protocol said:


> Why do people feel they can't name hotels, shops, etc.?  Why not?


 I've no gripe with the hotels mentioned and will be staying in both again. I merely wanted to bring it to the attention of the unwarey traveller.



demoivre said:


> +1 . If  peoples' experiences are honest I don't see what the problem is either. Over in the banking section there is regular criticism of specific banks , credit cards etc.


Ditto.


----------



## Firehead (7 Jul 2009)

I've no problem naming the hotel where we had the issue if I'm allowed to do so by the moderators on this forum?


----------



## g1g (7 Jul 2009)

Tinker Bell said:


> Last Tuesday I stayed at a well known 4* hotel in Galway City. On settling my bill, my husband had had three beers from the mini bar but also got charged for a Smirnoff Ice. Neither of us have ever drunk one of these yokes. On querying the bill, we were asked if we lifted it out of it's slot! Yes, I had - just to see it - and put it back. They have a spring mechanism that goes to the terminal and records. Apologies and refund was given. A few days later at a 4* in Limerick, I was charged for a packet of Jelly Beans (which my hubby had examined) and he same story. But how many people would be fully clued in to what they have guzzled in the room. Perhaps unscrupulous managers could use this as a way of keeping their stocks 'in order'. In most of these places a standard 330ml in the mini bar is about e7. That profit should be enough.


 

stayed in hotels with these before and it has always had a notice saying how the fridge operates so knew not to take out anything that I wasn't going to have.


----------



## g1g (7 Jul 2009)

stayed in hotel in East Cork a few months back and was charged €4.50 each for breakfast to be delivered. Suited me fine to pay it as knew the charge before hand and meant I didn't have to be up, showered and dressed to go down to breakfast.


----------



## baldyman27 (8 Jul 2009)

g1g said:


> stayed in hotel in East Cork a few months back and was charged €4.50 each for breakfast to be delivered. Suited me fine to pay it as knew the charge before hand and meant I didn't have to be up, showered and dressed to go down to breakfast.


 
my feelings also, as demonstrated...



baldyman27 said:


> I realise that there is a charge for room service, I don't have a problem with that, even if it was excessive. I do have a problem with paying E15 for an average breakfast having been told it was included.


 


Protocol said:


> Why do people feel they can't name hotels, shops, etc.? Why not?


 
As per my OP, I won't do unless I'm permitted to by the mods. I've registered with  (as suggested by mathepac) and submitted a review of the particular hotel in question, which is awaiting approval. If/when I receive same, I will post the link.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jul 2009)

Folks

I have no problem with people stating straightforward facts such as

"A breakfast in xyz hotel costs €15 and the service charge for delivering it to your room is €10"

But you put my home on the line when you use defamatory comments such as "rip-off" ; "scandal"; etc. 

The point is well made.

Some hotels are expensive.
Mini bars are expensive.

Check the prices before you buy.
Check what is included in your room deal.

if you want to debate the merits of various hotels further, go to trip advisor.

Brendan


----------

